# Do we have a version of this?



## Col.Steiner (9 Jan 2008)

I have always thought that there are a lot of questions about how to wear this and that properly in the Canadian Forces, and one usually just relies on hearsay. I thought that this site for American soldiers was awesome! It shows how things work, why they are, and how to wear gear and clothing. I was wondering if we have anything similar to this for Canadian soldiers? If not, why?
https://peosoldier.army.mil/soldierscorner/index.asp


----------



## Cheshire (9 Jan 2008)

USA Defense budget US$532.8 billion.
Canada Defense budget US 14-17 Billion. (roughly)

I guess cost is one thing. The US has the dough. Closest thing I could find on CF uniforming is...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uniforms_of_the_Canadian_Forces


----------



## Col.Steiner (10 Jan 2008)

Thanks, I realize the American defence budget over shadows ours but I have been pretty impressed with the DND's slick website. I think the website is topnotch and I am sure they have a decent budget for it.


----------



## Gunner98 (10 Jan 2008)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> I have always thought that there are a lot of questions *about how to wear this and that properly in the Canadian Forces, and one usually just relies on hearsay*. I thought that this site for American soldiers was awesome! It shows how things work, why they are, and how to wear gear and clothing. I was wondering if we have anything similar to this for Canadian soldiers? If not, why?
> https://peosoldier.army.mil/soldierscorner/index.asp



Do you really need to rely on hearsay when references like CF Dress Instructions, Clothe-the-Soldier website,  Minutes of the National Defence
Clothing and Dress Committee (NDCDC) Meeting and Regimental/Unit Standing/Routine Orders provide guidance and direction.


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Jan 2008)

OberstSteiner said:
			
		

> I have always thought that there are a lot of questions about how to wear this and that properly in the Canadian Forces, and one usually just relies on hearsay. I thought that this site for American soldiers was awesome! It shows how things work, why they are, and how to wear gear and clothing. I was wondering if we have anything similar to this for Canadian soldiers? If not, why?
> https://peosoldier.army.mil/soldierscorner/index.asp



Here is the Canadian way;* Ask a MCPL* if they can't answer your question on the spot they will find one


----------



## Col.Steiner (11 Jan 2008)

Frostnipped Elf said:
			
		

> Do you really need to rely on hearsay when references like CF Dress Instructions, Clothe-the-Soldier website,  Minutes of the National Defence
> Clothing and Dress Committee (NDCDC) Meeting and Regimental/Unit Standing/Routine Orders provide guidance and direction.



Uh, that's exactly why I asked, because I didn't know any of what you just referenced existed! And it certainly did not when I was last in ten years ago. Thanks for pointing it out Elf!


----------



## Armymedic (12 Jan 2008)

CF dress regs (CFP 256) is not avail on the internet, but if you are a member of the CF you can access them on the DIN.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jan 2008)

Actually SMMT I found CF Dress Instructions A-AD-265-000/AG-001 Revised 2004-01-30 on the internet.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jan 2008)

Those are not the newest updated version. But still work.


----------

